# Maine sailing community



## Tankvictorian (Aug 31, 2012)

I just bought my first sailboat. Im planning on living in it. I was just going to drop anchor here and there around portland/falmouth any advice or things i should watch out for? any advice is appreciated- thank you


----------



## peterr77 (Jul 26, 2012)

hello, nice to meet you!


----------



## ParadiseParrot (Oct 6, 2010)

Watch out for icebergs this winter


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Things to watch out for like lobstah paahts?


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Actually they're pahht buoys, yessah.

So, what did you buy? Are you planning on cruising? As a first time cruiser, there are all kinds of great spots to drop anchor for real. Some populated, some not so much. Jewell Island, Stover Cover, Cape Small Harbor, Damarisove Island, Sequin Island, the Goslings, The Basin, Harbor Island. Just a few within a couple of hours to a full day from you. Buy your charts but also download Booklet Charts for the same area. They're free from NOAA and very convenient.

Don 

Biddeford


----------



## Tankvictorian (Aug 31, 2012)

My plans have changed to docking at Dimillo's. I have no more money to do anything. So i figure I will dock and keep busy for the winter season. Hopefully save so money. I actually don't pick up the boat until next week. I will be sail it from Boothbay to portland. How long do you think it will take to sail?
I just looked at charts. I havent bought any yet. I know I have to. 
Thanks I will check out that site.


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

what size boat?take the day to go to portland


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Tankvictorian said:


> My plans have changed to docking at Dimillo's. I have no more money to do anything. So i figure I will dock and keep busy for the winter season. Hopefully save so money. I actually don't pick up the boat until next week. I will be sail it from Boothbay to portland. How long do you think it will take to sail?
> I just looked at charts. I havent bought any yet. I know I have to.
> Thanks I will check out that site.


Depending upon wind, and how good a sailor you are Boothbay can be done in about 5 hours on the low end and 10+ on the high side. I would suggest going outside Seguin on a new to you boat as the currents and sucked under lobster pots can be pretty bad going inside. You can also go through the Gut, bridge opens on the hour, and come out in Ebenecook and sail out the Sheepscot, if the tide is right......


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm with MS. Outside Sequin, head E-SE just south of Half-Way rock. Bang a right. We like to head between Junk of Pork and Cushing but have your motor ready once you pass the two day marks. The current can sap your control pretty quickly. That's about 8 hours for us. Larger boat, more experience, better wind; takes time off. But DO NOT TRY IT WITHOUT CHARTS. (I wiggle my index finger and squint my eyes.)


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Its is going to cost some money to properly outfit a boat as a liveaboard over winter in Maine. Do you have a diesel or other fuel heater? Are you going to tent her decks? How about insulation, condensation can be awful.


----------



## markinoshawa (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi tankvictorian

I lived in New Brunswick as a kid. I would advise you watch out for 3 foot snow storms, and zero degree temperatures. That's what I recall about the northeast.


----------



## Tankvictorian (Aug 31, 2012)

i figure i have a few weeks to a month before it gets really cold and im hoping i will have everything ready by then. im figuring everythng out day to day


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

If you're not familiar with how to prepare a boat to liveaboard over the winter, don't just try to figure it out. Trial and error could cost you. Ask questions. Tenting, slip resistance, access, interior condensation, mildew, heating alternatives, insulation, frozen water lines, power outages, etc. All discussed here before. All the best.


----------



## jkrause (Oct 17, 2000)

Check out the ActiveCaptain website. In addition to one of the nicest browser-based chart displays I've seen, it's full of marina and anchorage reviews. BTW The folks who run it are not too far away from you (Castine).


----------

